# trolling jig/twister tails for walleyes



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay wanted to know if any one has ever trie trolling jig and a twister tail .
i know you have to troll them slow if you want them deep but i waned to know if thats a good walleye bait to troll with i have got crappys hyb strippers gills bass/both small and large and white .but never walleyes i even caught pike doing this so if is good for walleye and is that a good bait to try with a down rigger at lake erie :T


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I caught them from 6ft to 20 trollin in-land lakes but I dont use twisters. Ties up my crawler. Try pinchin off the auger of a Culprit worm and puttin it on a wide gape 1/4 oz jig. Tip it with a half worm and drag it. Just enough to turn the auger. I like it when they break the surface behind the boat 20yrds on a double! I tend to be alittle more vert in deeper water and play the wind more.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Yea at times trolling jigs will work for walleye. I've done it a time or two and have done quite well on it.

As far as Lake Erie goes, I've never in my lifetime heard of anyone trolling jigs out there and defiantely not behind a down rigger!


----------

